# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  فـضـلُ الـذِّكْـرِ وآدابـُـه

## أبو معاذ الجابري

فـضـل الـذِّكْـرِ وآدابـُـهالمراد بالذكر :
هو الإتيان بالألفاظ التي ورد الترغيب في قولها والإكثار منها مثل الباقيات الصالحات  وهي
( سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر) ،  وما يلتحق بها من الحوقلة والبسملة والحسبلة والاستغفار ونحو ذلك ، والدعاء بخيري الدنيا والآخرة .
ويطلق ذكر الله أيضا ويراد به :  المواظبة على العمل بما أوجبه أو ندب إليه ،  كتلاوة القرآن وقراءة الحديث ومدارسة العلم والتنفل بالصلاة  "1".   ثم الذكر يقع تارة باللسان ويؤجر عليه الناطق ، ولا يشترط استحضاره لمعناه ولكن يشترط أن لا يقصد به غير معناه  ،  وإن انضاف إلى النطق الذكر بالقلب فهو أكمل "2"  ، فإن انضاف إلى ذلك استحضار معنى الذكر وما اشتمل عليه من تعظيم الله تعالى ونفي النقائص عنه ازداد كمالا ، فإن وقع ذلك في عمل صالح مهما فرض من صلاة أو جهاد أو غيرهما ازداد كمالا ، فإن صحح التوجه وأخلص لله تعالى في ذلك فهو أبلغ الكمال .
وقال الفخر الرازي : المراد بذكر اللسان : الألفاظ الدالة على التسبيح والتحميد والتمجيد .
والذكر بالقلب : التفكر في أدلة الذات والصفات ،  وفي أدلة التكاليف من الأمر والنهي حتى يطَّلع على أحكامها ، وفي أسرار مخلوقات الله .
والذكر بالجوارح : هو أن تصير مستغرقة في الطاعات ، ومن ثم سمى الله الصلاة ذكرا فقال :
 فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله . [ فتح الباري 11/212- كتاب الدعوات ]    
من آداب الذكر
- ينبغي أن يكون الذاكر على أكمل الصفات ، فإن كان جالسا في موضع استقبل القبلة ، وجلس متذللا متخشعا بسكينة ووقار مطرقا رأسه ، ولو ذكر على غير هذه الأحوال جاز ولا كراهة في حقه ، لكن إن كان بغير عذر كان تاركا للأفضل .
- وينبغي أن يكون الموضع الذي يذكر فيه خاليا  "3"  نظيفا  ،  فإنه أعظم في احترام الذكر والمذكور ، وينبغي أن يكون فمه نظيفا ، فإن كان فيه تغير أزاله بالسواك .
- والذكر محبوب في جميع الأحوال إلا في أحوال استثناها الشرع منها : 
-	في حالة الجلوس على قضاء الحاجة .
-	في حالة الجماع .
-	في حالة الخطبة لمن يسمع صوت الخطيب .
-	في القيام في الصلاة ، ليشتغل بالقراءة في السرية أو الإنصات في الجهرية . 
-	في حالة النعاس .
- المراد من الذكر حضور القلب ، فينبغي أن يكون هو مقصود الذاكر فيحرص على تحصيله ، ويتدبر ما يذكر ، ويتعقل معناه .
- يستحب قطع الذكر في الأحوال التالية ثم العودة له بعد زوالها : 
-	إذا سُلِّمَ عليه رد السلام ثم عاد إلى الذكر . 
-	إذا عطس عنده عاطس شَمَّته ثم عاد إلى الذكر .
-	وكذا إذا سمع الخطيب . 
-	إذا سمع المؤذنَ أجابَهُ في كلمات الأذان والإقامة ثم عاد إلى الذكر .
-	وكذا إذا رأى منكرا أزاله، أو معروفا أرشد إليه أو مسترشدا أجابه .
-	وكذا إذا غلبه النعاس  أو نحوه ، وما أشبه هذا كله . 
- الأذكار المشروعة في الصلاة وغيرها ، واجبة كانت أو مستحبة لا يحسب شيء منها ولا يعتد حتى يُتَلَفَّظَ به بحيث يُسْمِعُ نفسه إذا كان صحيح السمع ."4"  
إعداد:
أبي معاذ زياد الجابري السلفي
[1] وقال سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله : كل عامل لله تعالى بطاعة فهو ذاكر لله . وقال عطاء رحمه الله : مجالس الذكر هي مجالس  الحلال والحرام ، كيف تشتري وتبيع وتصلي وتصوم وتنكح وتطلق وتحج وأشباه هذا .[ الأذكار-للنووي]	 
[2] قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله في الأذكار : "...... والأفضل ما كان بالقلب واللسان جميعا ..... ، ثم لا ينبغي أن يترك الذِّكر باللسان مع القلب خوفا من أن يُظَنَّ به الرياء ، بل يذكر بهما جميعا ويقصد به وجه الله تعالى ، فقد قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله :[ ترك العمل لأجل الناس رياءٌ ، والعمل لأجل الناس شرك ، والإخلاص أن يعافيك الله منهما] ، ولو فتح الإنسان عليه باب ملاحظة الناس ، والاحتراز من تطرق ظنونهم الباطلة ، لانسد عليه أكثر أبواب الخير، وضيَّع على نفسه شيئا عظيما من مهمات الدين ، وليس هذا طريقة العارفين".
[3] من كل ما يشغل البال ويحصل من وجوده الاشتغال والوسواس . 
[4] الأذكار – للإمام النووي باختصار .

----------


## أبو معاذ الجابري

يرفع

----------


## ملك النشيطة

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## أم كريم

"ثم لا ينبغي أن يترك الذِّكر باللسان مع القلب خوفا من أن يُظَنَّ به الرياء ، بل يذكر بهما جميعا ويقصد به وجه الله تعالى"

السلام عليكم
أنا أترك الذكر باللسان عندما أكون وسط عائلتي لا خوفا من الرياء و لكن لأنني أكره أن يطلعوا على ذلك و يضيق صدري لأنهم يستهزؤون بل حتى يستغربون إن شغلت وقتي بالقرآن أو أطلت الصلاة حسب تقديرهم فضلا عن أنهم بعيدون جدا عن الدين و العقيدة الصحيحة و لا يهمهم إن وقعوا في المعاصي كالأغاني و المسلسلات... فهل أُعذر إن حاولت دائما أن أخفي طاعاتي؟ 
و اسمحوا لي و إن كان خارجا عن الموضوع أن أسألكم هل يجوز لي أن أهجرهم في الأكل و مجالسهم...متى أمكن لي ذلك؟ يعني دائما يحضرني قول سيدنا إبراهيم لأبيه (وَأَعْتَزِلُكُ  ْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي عَسَى أَلَّا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاء رَبِّي شَقِيّاً) أرجو أن تنصحوني شكر الله لكم و دلكم على الخير

----------

